# ما قيل بارميا النبى ؟ ام بزكريا النبى ؟



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]ما قيل بارميا النبى؟ ام بزكريا النبى ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]انجيل متى هذا الكتاب الفريد الذى قدم يسوع المسيا المنتظر من قبل اليهود بتمام نبواته التى تمت عنه فى العهد العتيق فكانت السمة السائدة لذاك الانجيلى هو تطبيق ما تفوه بيه انبياء العهد القديم عن المسيا على يسوع الناصرى مسيح التاريخ والنبوات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ضمن هذة النبوات النبوة التى اقتبسها الرسول متى من سفر زكريا عن تسليم يسوع بثلاثين من الفضة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9[FONT=&quot] حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني اسرائيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]10[FONT=&quot] واعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما امرني الرب [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وموضوعنا منصب على " ما قيل بارميا النبى " والاعتراض يقول  اذا راجعنا هذة النبوة فى كتب الانبياء سنجدها فى سفر زكريا وليس فى ارميا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فكيف ينسب الرسول متى هذة النبوة لكتاب ارميا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاجابة بسيطة ان قديما كان فى ترتيب الانبياء ياتى سفر ارميا فى البداية فكان يطلق على قسم الانبياء ككل اسم " ارميا " فلما اقتبس اليهودى متى نبوة من كتب الانبياء نسبها لاسم القسم ككل " ارميا " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولتدليل على ذلك من كتب العلماء[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اولا يشرح العالم روبيرت جاميسون  فى كتابه شرح العالم لايت فوت عن هذة القضية قائلا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]the question is one more of critical interest than real importance. Perhaps the true explanation is the following, from Lightfoot: “[FONT=&quot]Jeremiah of old had the first place among the prophets,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and hereby he comes to be mentioned above all the rest in Mt 16:14; [/FONT][FONT=&quot]because he stood first in the volume of the prophets [as he proves from the learned David Kimchi][/FONT][FONT=&quot] therefore he is first named. When, therefore, Matthew produceth a text of Zechariah under the name of JEREMY, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]he only cites the words of the volume of the prophets under his name who stood first in the volume of the prophets[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]وهذا ما اكده ايضا تعليقات نيو كنج جيمس[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]It may also be that in the days of Christ, the Book of Jeremiah headed the books of the prophets. The quotation is then identified with the name of the first book in the section and not the name of the specific book within the group.[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا الامر مثبت ولا جدال فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الامر الثانى ان بعض العلماء قالوا ان كلمات متى مقتبسة من كلا مصدرين من زكريا ومن ارميا فلما كتب متى النبوة مجمعة نسبها للنبى الاكبر " ارميا " كمثال الحال فى نبوة القديس مرقس فى بداية انجيله اقتبس من ملاخى واشعياء ونسبها للنبى اشعياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قال ذلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]العالم توم كونستبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]This difficult fulfillment seems to be a quotation from Zechariah 11:12–13, but Matthew attributed it to Jeremiah. Probably Matthew was referring to Jeremiah 19:1–13, which he condensed using mainly the phraseology of Zechariah 11:12-13 because of its similarity to Judas’ situation.1042[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]“Joining two quotations from two Old Testament books and assigning them to one (in this case, Jeremiah) was also done in Mark 1:2–3, in which Isaiah 40:3 and Malachi 3:1 are quoted but are assigned to Isaiah. This follows the custom of mentioning the more notable prophet first[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للكتاب المقدس [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]esv[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وذكر ايضا دراسة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]While drawing on a combination of words from Jeremiah (Jer. 19:1–13) and Zechariah (Zech. 11:11–13), Matthew attributes the prophecy to Jeremiah as the more prominent prophet. In the same way, Mark combines quotations from Isaiah and Malachi but cites only Isaiah as the more prominent prophet (see Mark 1:2; cf. Isa. 40:3; Mal. 3:1).[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ايضا ما قاله روبرت مونس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Matthew understands this as a fulfillment of a prophecy by Jeremiah, although it is primarily taken from Zechariah 11:12–13. Assigning a composite quotation to the more prominent individual appears to have been a regular practice (cf. Mark 1:2 where a quotation from Malachi and Isaiah is said to come from “Isaiah the prophet”). In Jeremiah 18:2–3 the prophet is told to go down to the potter’s house, and in 32:8 he is told to buy a field at Anathoth. In Zechariah 11 the prophet is paid thirty pieces of silver, which he throws into the house of the Lord to the potter[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وايضا قاله باركلاى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Actually this is a free quotation from Z[echariah] 11.12–13 combined with the idea of the purchase of a field, an idea suggested by J[eremiah] 32.6–15. This, plus the fact that Jeremiah speaks of potters (18.2f) who lived in the Hakeldama District (19.1f), explains how the whole text could by approximation be attributed to Jeremiah.[FONT=&quot][7]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn8 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويذكر ويكلف فى تفسيره كلا الرائيين ويذكر تاييد التلمود فى باباه بيثرا لحقيقة وضع ارميا فى بداية كتب الانبياء قديما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وايضا ان الاقتباس مدمج من كلا السفرين ارميا وزكريا فنسب للنبى الاكبر ارميا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Jeremiah the prophet. This reference by Matthew to a prophecy seemingly spoken by Zechariah (11:12, 13) has evoked an array of explanations. Some hold that here Jeremiah, the name of the first book in the OT Prophets, is taken to stand for the whole section containing Zechariah (just as the name “Psalms” is applied to the whole section of the Writings because it is the first book; Lk 24:44). [FONT=&quot]A passage in the Talmud (Baba Bathra 14b) supports this order of Jeremiah as the first book,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] but it must be recognized that Isaiah is usually placed first. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Another possibility is that Matthew amalgamated Zech 11:12, 13 with Jer 18:2-12 and 19:1-15, and merely cited one of the sources[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد سؤال من اى معاند لا نقدم عليه اجابة ليظل ايمانا بيسوع المسيح الحق المطلق وحده القادر ان يخلص الهالكين [/FONT]*​ *
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Mt 27:9-10[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Jamieson, Robert ; Fausset, A. R. ; Fausset, A. R. ; Brown, David ; Brown, David: A Commentary, Critical and Explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1997, S. Mt 27:9[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3 The NKJV Study Bible. Nashville, TN : Thomas Nelson, 2007, S. Mt 27:9-10[/FONT]*​ 
*1042 1042. See Douglas J. Moo, “The Use of the Old Testament in the Passion Texts of the Gospels,” (Ph.D. dissertation, University of St. Andrews, 1979), pp. 191–210; or Gundry, The Use . . ., pp. 122–27. See Mark 1:2–3 and 2 Chronicles 36:21 for other examples of this type of fulfillment involving the fusing of sources.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5Tom Constable: Tom Constable's Expository Notes on the Bible. Galaxie Software, 2003; 2003, S. Mt 27:9[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6Crossway Bibles: The ESV Study Bible. Wheaton, IL : Crossway Bibles, 2008, S. 1884[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][6]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref7Mounce, Robert H.: New International Biblical Commentary: Matthew. Peabody, MA : Hendrickson Publishers, 1991, S. 253[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][7]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref8Newman, Barclay Moon ; Stine, Philip C.: A Handbook on the Gospel of Matthew. New York : United Bible Societies, 1992 (UBS Helps for Translators; UBS Handbook Series), S. 842[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][8]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref9Pfeiffer, Charles F. ; Harrison, Everett Falconer: The Wycliffe Bible Commentary : New Testament. Chicago : Moody Press, 1962, S. Mt 27:9[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2012)

للتأكيد على أن هذا الأسلوب متبع أيضا عند القديس مار مرقس الرسول، راجعوا البحث التالي: الرد على " مشاكل مرقس 1: 2-3 الاقتباسات والتحريفات " رد تفصيلي في كل الزوايا والنقاط التي أثارها المعترض

فيه رد على نفس الفكرة في موضوع آخر (مرقس 1: 2 - 3 ) و الرد يتضمن حل هذه الشبهة (أرميا أم زكريا) وإثبات دقة البشير في كل ما كتبه..


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2012)

*وليم مكدونالد

وينسب متى هذه النبوّة لإرميا مع أنّ من الواضح وجودها في كتاب زكريّا.   وربّما يكون السبب أنّ إرميا كان في طليعة الدرج النبوي الذي استخدمه متّى.   ويتّفق ذلك مع الترتيب القديم المحفوظ في العديد من المخطوطات العبريّة،  والمألوف في تقليد التلمود.  ونرى استخدامًا مشابهًا لذلك في لوقا24: 44  حيث يسمّى كل القسم الثالث من الأسفار القانونية العبرية بسفر المزامير*

*بنيامين بنكرتن*

*«لا يُخفى أن أصل هذه الشهادة متضمن في نبوة (زكريا إصحاح 11). ولكن سفر  إرميا النبي كان في أول أسفار الأنبياء بحسب ترتيبها في كتاب التلمود فكان  اليهود معتادين أن يشيروا إلى مجموع النبوات باسم السفر الأول منه. فلا  يجوز أن ننسب خطأ للبشير مَتَّى كأنه لم يعرف انه اقتبس هذا الكلام من  أقوال زكريا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 أبريل 2013)

بمناسبة اسبوع الالام واقتراب الاحتفال بأربعاء آيوب الصديق وخميس العهد
وتدكار خيانة يهوذا  الاسخريوطى نعيد تقديم  الموضوع لاخوتنا وزملائنا  واحبائنا المسلمين 
راجين بركة ونعمة وارشاد وهداية من قبل الهنا  ليفتح بصائر الرافضين العصاه المناؤؤين​


----------



## e-Sword (29 أبريل 2013)

* النبوة عن شراء حقل بثمن الدم اشتهر باسم حقل الدم*
 *      تنبأ  إرميا قائلا :*
 *      لذلك  ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب   ولا يدعى بعد هذا الموقع توفة  ولا وادى ابن هانوم ( جهنم )   بل وادى القتل ( الدم )  " ( إرميا 19 : 6  ).*
 *    كما  تنبأ زكريا قائلا :*
 *     فوزنوا  أجرتى ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لى الرب   إلقها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به  فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب ( زكريا 11 : 12, 13 ).  *
 *        هاتين النبوتين نجد إتمامهما فى قول متى :*
 *       وحينئذ لما رأى يهوذا الذي أسلمه أنه قد دين ندم ورد الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء  الكهنة والشيوخ. قائلا قد أخطأت اذ سلمت دما بريئا. فقالوا ماذا علينا. أنت أبصر.  فطرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف. ثم مضى وخنق نفسه. فأخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا  يحل أن نلقيها في الخزانة لأنها ثمن دم. فتشاوروا   وأشتروا بها حقل الفخاري  مقبرة للغرباء.   لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم. حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا  ( إرميا 19 : 6 )   والنبي  القائل  ( زكريا 11 : 13 ) وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل  وأعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما أمرني الرب ( متى 27 : 3 - 10 ).*
 *     فالشطر  الأول من النبوة القائلة   " لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم "  مأخوذ من إرميا 19 : 6  لهذا قال متى "  حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا  ".*
 *     أما  الشطر الثانى من النبوة فمأخوذ من زكريا النبى لهذا عطفه متى على إرميا بقوله "   والنبي القائل ( إشارة  إلى زكريا النبى القائل ) وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني  إسرائيل وأعطوها عن حقل الفخاري كما أمرني الرب " ( زكريا 11 : 13 ).*
 *     من ذلك  يتضح أن متى الرسول اقتبس نبوتان الأولى من إرميا والثانية من زكريا وبعد أن ذكر  النبوة الأولى المقتبسة من إرميا قال " حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا " ثم عطف عليه بقوله  " والنبى القائل " وأورد النبوة المقتبسة من زكريا النبى.*
 *     وقد  أسقط الناسخ حرف العطف " الواو " سهوا منه. فصارت الآية "   حينئذ تم   ما قيل بإرميا النبى القائل  " أما صحة الآية فهى "   حينئذ تم   ما قيل بإرميا والنبى القائل  " على الوجه السالف إيضاحه.*
 *     ونتج  عن هذا الخطأ النسخى أن البعض اعتقد بأن متى أخطأ بالإستشهاد بنبوة حسبها من إرميا  وهى من زكريا بقوله :*
 *       لهذا سمي ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم  ( إرميا 19 : 6 )  حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا  ( أسقط النساخ الحرف " و " )  النبي القائل  وأخذوا  الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني إسرائيل وأعطوها عن حقل الفخاري  كما أمرني الرب ( زكريا 11 : 13 ) ( متى 27   : 3 - 10 ).*
 *     من ذلك  يتضح أن متى الرسول اقتبس نبوتان الأولى من إرميا والثانية من زكريا وبعد أن ذكر  النبوة الأولى المقتبسة من إرميا   قال " حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا "  ثم عطف عليه بقوله   ( و ) " النبى القائل "  وأورد النبوة المقتبسة من زكريا النبى. *
 *    إلا أن  حرف الواو سقط من النساخ فصارت  حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبى القائل  فاعتقد البعض  أن متى أخطأ فى الإستشهاد بنبوة حسبها من أرميا وهى من زكريا. *
 *     من  ذلك يتضح أن متى لم يخطىء وأن الخطأ هو مجرد خطأ من أخطاء النساخ التى يمكن  تداركها, وهى من الأخطاء التى لا تخفى على فطنة القارىء العارف بالنبوات والكتب  المقدسة.  
*




*نقلا عن كتاب 
*​
*  تفنيد الاعتراضات على الكتاب المقدس لمجدى صادق
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2013)

الحقيقة التى لا يريد المعاند  ان يستوعبها : أن  الروح القدس الناطق فى* النبي أرمياء * : أشار بوضوح  شديد إلى  حقل الفخارى  *- من حيث موقعه الجغرافي -كذات - اى كعين - أى بصفته الجغرافية*  وحمل  عليه  مدلولات  ومقاصد  روحية وتربوية ومعنوية  وتاريخية  .....وهو من أهم مطاليب السرد الالهى *فيما  سجله ذات الروح القدس  بواسطة الانجيلي مار متى  البشير.*
*ففى الاصحاح 18  من آرمياء النبي *
يوضح   الامر الالهى بتوجيه النبي ارميا  الى حقل الفخارى -ذات المكان  -الذى اصطلحوا على جعله  موضعا للتجريف لصناعة الفخار  وهناك 1-اظهر الله دوره فى تشكيل واعاده تشكيل الشعوب  
2-حديثه عن جحود اسرءئيل الشعب وتيهانه خلف الاصنام وانحرافه عن خالقه الله وراء غرائزه ومصالحه الدينيوية وتهديده اياهم .
3-من الايه 18 نبؤءه عن جحودهم ورفضهم للمسيح القدوس البار ومقابلة احسانه بالجحود وعواقب ذلك.
*الاصحاح التاسع عشر : من ارمياء النبي *
شراء  اناء فخارى واستحضار شيوخ الشعب وشيوخ الكهنة .. وكسر الابريق امامهم فى وادى ابن هنوم -هو نفسه حقل الفخارى المقصود... كإنذار أخير للتراجع عن جحودهم وشرورهم ورفضهم للرب الاله  - ورفضهم لمجيئه متأنساً 
وعقوباتهم المحتومة بالسبي الاليم الذى سيتعرضون له ..ناهيك عن العقوبة الابدية النهائية التى لا ينفع من بعدها ندماً-
*فرفضهم للمسيح الفادى يجعلهم كإناء الفخار المسحوق لا يصلح بعد لشئ.*

يتلخص سفر ارميا فى إظهار بشاعة الجرم الاسرءئيلي كشعب منحرف جاحد  [ وهو هنا ممثلا عن البشرية كلها]- رافض لعمل بر الله ونعمته -مستحقاً -لهذا  أشنع وأفظع انواع العقوبات كماً وكيفاً [وهو حال البشرية البعيدة عن ذبيحة المصلوب القدوس ]\ عمل المسيح الفادى ليس فقط فى إرجاع البشر إلى  موطنهم الارضي بل ألى ذاك السماوى عائدين من سبى الشيطان (رئيس هذا العالم) وبرأئيي  يتضح أهمية الإحالة  إلى أرمياء النبي رغم أن الإستشهاد النبوى  فى أساسه  نبوتين ممزوجتين معاً أولهما من أرمياء والثانى من زكريا النبي.

والاهم بالنسبة للمقاصد الالهية من حيث  الفائدة الروحية  هو الاشارة الى مدلولات حقل الفخارى -كإعتبار..ليس الى(( الثلاثين من الفضة)) فى حد ذاتها 






ه


----------

